# lO CRISPIN AREA ALGORFA



## petef69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Im moving to the Algorfa/La finca area in the next 4 weeks with my wife and Daughter . Can anyone tell me any info possible on Mar Azul school close to San Miguel . This is the school my daughter will be attending . Can you also tell me how far the school is from the Algorfa area and if there is a school bus that passes through Algorfa .

I would also like to know of any 2nd hand car dealers in the area as id like a cheap run around while im there .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

petef69 said:


> Im moving to the Algorfa/La finca area in the next 4 weeks with my wife and Daughter . Can anyone tell me any info possible on Mar Azul school close to San Miguel . This is the school my daughter will be attending . Can you also tell me how far the school is from the Algorfa area and if there is a school bus that passes through Algorfa .
> 
> I would also like to know of any 2nd hand car dealers in the area as id like a cheap run around while im there .



I've moved your question to the Spain part of the forum where hopefully someone will be along soon to answer your questions


----------

